# Joule Thief - Leds a 1.5V



## mefisto121 (Ago 23, 2008)

Con este circuito pueden hacer funcionar un led ,que trabaja normalmente con 3V, con solo 1.5V.  

Aca les dejo el link donde se explica claramente el funcionamiento y el armado.

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/joulethief


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 31, 2008)

Bonito el circuito, pero mal gastar una bateria asi, para iluminar un led . . .  que desperdicio.


----------



## santiago (Oct 31, 2008)

el led sigue andando a 3v, es una especie de mini fuentesita conmutada

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola.
Si lees el tema verás que se refiere a emplear pilas usada, por ejemplo las pilas del control remoto que ya no tienen suficiente energía para hacer funcionar el control.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LEO (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo aca en este foro y principalmente este pequeño proyecto me trajo aqui.
intente muchas veces hacer un joule thief y no tuve resultados muy exitosos.. use varios tipos de nucleos, un 3904 y el tipico resistor de 1K. la parte mas importante de este proyecto no es tanto el concatenado de los cables en el nucleo, sino rasparlos un poco para quitarles el esmalte en el lugar donde se harán los contactos! (en caso de que esten usando alambre de cobre esamaltado), ya que de lo contrario no se tendra continuidad, y será un poco complicado que el pequeño transformador conduzca...  quiza muchos antes de soldar montamos los arreglos en el protoboard, este paso es escencial para poder hacerlo  de lo contrario jamas funcionará.


----------



## joradom (Jul 9, 2009)

Bueno, el circuito parece que funciona... sino, basta ver el video para convencerse. Lo que entiendo es que las bobinas estan montadas como un auto-transformador, que se van retroalimentando, hasta tener tension suficiente para que el transistor deje pasar la corriente, entonces el led recibe un pulso.

Cierto que no he probado todavia el circuito en "real" pero consegui hacerlo funcionar en el simulador (LTspice IV), y se ve perfectamente la forma de las señales (en las bobinas y en la led).

Salu2


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola.

Verifica que el transformador esté bien conectado al transistor, es decir, (del + de la pila y la resistencia de base deber tener continuidad, del + de la pila al colector debe haber continuidad), supogo que el LED también está conectado correctamente, y el transistor está en buen estado..
Una vez verificado esto, debe funcionar, si no lo hace invierte la conexión del transformador ya sea del primario o del secundario, pero solo de uno de ellos, prueba y debe funcionar.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2009)

Esa configuracion se conoce como "ringing choke". 
El transistor conduce hasta saturar el nucleo --> va al corte bruscamente debido a la realimentacion --> sube bruscamente la tension en bornes de la bobina y descarga la corriente a traves del led --> se repite el proceso.

Se la usa solo en conversores DC-DC de baja potencia debido a que la frecuencia de oscilacion y el rendimiento dependen de la corriente de salida. La mas "cotidiana" es en las fuentes ATX como alimentacion de stand-by, logicamente, el circuito es bastante mas elaborado que el del "Joule Thief" pero el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo.


En tiempos preteritos, estos osciladores se hacian aprovechando el transformador de salida y el potenciometro de volumen de las radios (alguno se acuerda? Eran salidas pushpull con los 2SB56  ) para hacer sirenas didacticas.

Es un circuito para entretenerse, no para solucionar un problema de iluminacion, debido a una cuestion de rendimiento.
Si se piensa alimentar un led con una corriente promedio de 20mA --> estariamos sacandole a la pila ~50mA si el rendimiento fuera el 100%.  Debido a lo precario del circuito y a que el transformador esta hecho "asi nomas" hay que sentirse* muy* contentos si a la pila le chupamos 100mA en promedio (y creo que soy optimista).

Con ese circuito se van a gastar mas rapido 3 pilas que si se las usara directamente en serie con una resistencia (rendimiento 80%). 
Eso si, las gasta completas


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 9, 2009)

el circuito funciona perfectamente bien...

yo ya he armado varios con buenos rsultados...

lo mas importante para que este circuito funcione es la forma en que conectas las terminales del transformador... pues debes conectar el inicio de una bobina con el final de la otra... si conectas los inicios de las dos bobinas, el circuito no funciona...

este es el primer link que yo lei sobre este "joule thief" :

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm

y tiene una muy buena aplicacion del circuito...

tambien lo he visto usado en las lamparas solares de jardin...

en este tema lo mencionamos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-lamparas-jardin-19669/

saludos...


----------



## lapulga5 (Ago 29, 2009)

Las bobinas deben estar conectadas de manera que funcionen análogamente a una bobina con derivación central. Pués si tenemos una bobina enrollada en un sentido y la otra enrollada en sentido contrario, las fuerzas electromotrices inducidas por cada una de ellas van a anularse con la otra, repectivamente. O sea, me refiero a que podemos enrollar una bobina yendo hacia la derecha a medida que avanzamos o al izquierda, tal como roscas derechas o izquierdas. Al parecer este autotransformador, con bobinas iguales, duplicaría la tensión; pero al hacer caer repentinamente la intensidad circulante cuando el transistor deja de conducir, y estando el núcleo ya saturado, el campo magnético generado por las bobinas colapsa autoinducióndese un voltaje pico en las espiras de las propias bobinas, que nos permite encerder el LED. A mí me anduvo con 3 de alto brillo en serie (así que debe haber más de 9 V). O también pude hacer andar 12 LEDs comunes en paralelo, lo que no es poco.


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esa configuracion se conoce como "ringing choke".
> El transistor conduce hasta saturar el nucleo --> va al corte bruscamente debido a la realimentacion --> sube bruscamente la tension en bornes de la bobina y descarga la corriente a traves del led --> se repite el proceso.
> 
> Se la usa solo en conversores DC-DC de baja potencia debido a que la frecuencia de oscilacion y el rendimiento dependen de la corriente de salida. La mas "cotidiana" es en las fuentes ATX como alimentacion de stand-by, logicamente, el circuito es bastante mas elaborado que el del "Joule Thief" pero el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo.
> ...



Me intereso lo que comentaste, Eduardo...o sea que si quiero hacer una linterna con un led 3v (blanco) y *una sola pila* con este circuito, el rendimiento (y la duracion de la pila) seran MENORES que si uso TRES pilas (recargables, de 1,25V cada una) en serie, SIN el circuito Joule thief?


----------



## jorger (Dic 12, 2010)

ALE777 dijo:


> ...o sea que si quiero hacer una linterna con un led 3v (blanco) y *una sola pila* con este circuito, el rendimiento (y la duracion de la pila) seran MENORES que si uso TRES pilas (recargables, de 1,25V cada una) en serie, SIN el circuito Joule thief?


 
Así es.. pero ten en cuenta que con el joule thief ahorras espacio en pilas


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 12, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Así es.. pero ten en cuenta que con el joule thief ahorras espacio en pilas



Tres pilas boton en serie ahorran mucho mas espacio que la pila empleada en el circuito joule thief.

_*No niego que si te quieren robar, con el joule le haras un buen chichote al atracador.   
*_


----------



## jorger (Dic 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Tres pilas boton en serie ahorran mucho mas espacio que la pila empleada en el circuito joule thief.


Si, pero las pilas boton no duran nada en comparación con las AA


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Si lees el tema verás que se refiere a emplear pilas usada, por ejemplo las pilas del control remoto que ya no tienen suficiente energía para hacer funcionar el control.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Si son pilas usadas y ya no sirven para hacerlo funcionar (el contro remoto usa un led infrarojo que funciona destellando) como va a tener energia para encender un LED en forma continua????, no crean todo lo que sale en la RED, ademas es bueno analizar los circuitos, si bien creo funciona, con pilas desgastadas NO TE FUNCIONARA solo con pilas en buen estado, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jorger (Dic 13, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si son pilas usadas y ya no sirven para hacerlo funcionar


No que va..
Con la cantidad de pruebas que hice yo con ese circuito y siempre me ha funcionado con pilas gastadas..
Si no me crees monta el circuito .



> no crean todo lo que sale en la RED


Por eso mismo monté el circuito, para desmentirlo (aparte me pareció interesante)



> si bien creo funciona, con pilas desgastadas NO TE FUNCIONARA solo con pilas en buen estado.


Te digo lo mismo que antes.. jeje

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 13, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si son pilas usadas y ya no sirven para hacerlo funcionar (el contro remoto usa un led infrarojo . . .



El led IR requiere menos voltaje y consume menos corriente: yo arme un cargador de pilas comunes y asi reutilizo las mismas pilas.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> El led IR requiere menos voltaje y consume menos corriente: yo arme un cargador de pilas comunes y asi reutilizo las mismas pilas.



Es un led y sin importar el espectro de la luz generada tiene una tension de trabajo y corriente de trabajo, si no tenes alguna de las 2 no funciona. que requiera menos tension un IR deberias medir con un tester digital y leer la caida de tension en el led. no creo sea menor de 1.5V

La energia deberian recordar no se crea ni destruye ahora no me vengan a  decir que con pilas gastadas hacen funcionar un led yd e donde sale la  energia para el LED  ji ji ji ji ji j ahora se crea en el trafo?  de  donde sale la corriente para el led?? no dudo que haga encender el led pero cuanto tiempo? se justifica el circuito?? solo eso, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Hice la simulación del circuito que adjunto (he variado un poco la resistencia de la base, y preferí usar un transistor de conmutación). Con una inductancia de 40 uH en el transformador, se obtiene un rendimiento del 85% aproximadamente a unos 100 kHz.
También leí la página del autor, y lo que él realmente dice es que con pilas gastadas puede funcionar, y si alcanzó a arrancar (lo hace con aproximadamente 0.7 volts) puede seguir funcionando de forma continua hasta que en la pila queden cerca de 0.3 volts (por supuesto con esa tensión no arranca), y en la simulación al menos hasta cerca de 0.4 volts continúa funcionando.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 14, 2010)

Si ese circuito es estan prodigioso, en la NASA no saben de lo que se pierden.   



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hice la simulación del circuito que adjunto . . .



En cualquier simulador se puede lograr esos resultados.

*En un circuito real existe un equilibrio entre la energia que se añade en cada ciclo y la que se pierde en la bobina y resistencia en forma de calor. *
*Si no programa de forma inteligente, puede obtener falsos resultados.*



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> . . . Con una inductancia de 40 uH en el  transformador, se obtiene un rendimiento del 85% aproximadamente a unos  100 kHz . . . .



  

Un led con las caracteristicas promedio: Vled = 3V e Iled = 25mA, requiere de 75mW de energia para funcionar.

Entonces segun su simulacion, el circuito requiere de 88,24mW y haciendo cuentas a _groso modo_: la pila *"gastada"* de 0,7V debe entregar al circuito una *corriente > 126,1mA*. *¿Como puede una pila gastada entregar esa cantidad de corriente?.*

  

Con el termino _groso modo_ me refiero: no tengo en cuenta las perdidas de energia, en los componentes empleados en el circuito.  



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> . . . También leí la página del autor, y lo que él realmente dice es que con  pilas gastadas puede funcionar, y si alcanzó a arrancar (lo hace con  aproximadamente 0.7 volts) puede seguir funcionando de forma continua  hasta que en la pila queden cerca de 0.3 volts . . .



¿Como cree que con 0.7V puede polarizar correctamente el transistor?.



fdesergio dijo:


> . . . La energia  . . .  no se crea ni destruye . . .



Eso si que es verdad. Y cada vez que se transforma, pierde una cantidad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Realmente no me interesa discutir con gente de mala onda, y menos cuando son poseedoras de "la verdad".
Hice la simulación, no la programación del simulador y como dije, simulé (y por si no se entiende, simular es solo una aproximación de lo que se podría obtener).
PD: 





> Y cada vez que se transforma, pierde una cantidad.


 No se pierde nada, que se disipe en algo que no queremos, no tiene nada que ver. Es justamente la primera ley de la termodinámica.


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 14, 2010)

Estimado Black tiger: Mi intencion es aprovechar una linterna de DOS elementos (dos pilas AA) para alimentar un foco de LED blanco. vi en otro lugar de este foro ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-ladron-joules-23559/ 
que se desaconseja usar este circuito con pilas *recargables*, ya que los pulsos las van destruyendo. 
Me gustaria veas este sitio que EXPLICA el funcionamiento de un circuito asi, y sus variantes:
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/LEDTorchCircuits/LEDTorchCircuits-P1.html

El proposito de mi proyecto NO ERA alimentar Leds con pilas descargadas, o gastadas, sino *elevar la tension de 1.25V a 3V, usando pilas recargables cargadas. *

Usando una linterna con DOS pilas, si reemplazamos el foquito por un LED  de 3V, y le agregamos el circuito "Joule thief", y si conectamos las  pilas EN PARALELO, el tiempo de duracion de la linterna se incrementaria  (Eso es lo que pense!!!). Ademas, se me ocurrio esto, porque si  colocamos las dos pilas recargables *en serie*, solo obtendremos  (sin el circuito, claro) 2.4 - 2.5V, que no seran suficientes para  encender el LED, por lo que TENDREMOS QUE AGREGAR UNA PILA MAS, HACIENDO  QUE NUESTRA LINTERNA NO PUEDA SER APROVECHADA, YA QUE SU CUERPO SOLO  TIENE ESPACIO PARA *DOS* PILAS AA...me entienden?
Alguno de ustedes dira "bueno, usa una linterna mas grande, y adapta los  contactos internos para usar 3 pilas..." si, es cierto, pero eso  agrandaria el tamaño de la linterna, y deberiamos usar *una pila mas*  y le quitaria la posibilidad de poder usar las linternas de dos  elementos, las "de bolsillo", y segun creo, en electronica se busca  ACHICAR, sino ¿porque se inventaron los circuitos integrados?
Como dice "*Jorger*": "...pero ten en cuenta que con el joule thief ahorras espacio en pilas"
En resumen, lo que quiero me aclaren es:

Si yo uso una sola pila recargable AA (Cargada, en buen estado) para alimentar UN LED (como dije antes: mi *unico* proposito es el de *elevar* la tension, *no* de "inventar potencia"), usando un circuito Joule thief, dañara a la pila recargable? el rendimiento sera *menor*?
Bueno, agradezco toda opinion y sugerencias...saludos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

> dañara a la pila recargable? el rendimiento sera menor?


No creo que la dañe ya que una cámara de fotos consume mucho más en algunos momentos (la fuente externa que requiere la que tengo necesita 2 amperes a 6 volts, y las pilas se las "come").
Con respecto al rendimiento, será menor que? Con respecto a que si la pila o batería o conjunto de pilas fuera de la tensión exacta que requiere el LED y no se necesitara nada más, seguramente el rendimiento va a ser menor, ahora si ya hay resistencias limitadoras u otra cosa, no creo que sea muy inferior.
No obstante, y por lo que leí de la página que pusiste, usando 2 LED´s en serie, parece que tiene mejor rendimiento con un consumo similar.
Éste es el circuito que más me gustó de dicha página: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ya que tiene la corriente relativamente controlada, lo cual ahorra consumo, y con una pequeña modificación se podría hacer regulable para ahorrar si se necesita más aún.


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 15, 2010)

Estimado Tiger:
                  gracias por tu atencion, y tu respuesta... en la pagina que puse, se menciona un nucleo "F29" que como siempre, cambia de pais a pais...a cual se refiere, a los de ferrite que se usan en los nucleos FI? y que diametro de alambre ira? 

                                                   Un abrazo, gracias!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

Un núcleo F29 es en realidad un valor específico, no varía de país en país, indica que tiene características inequívocas. O sea, como es probable que no lo puedas conseguir por la especificación, me inclinaría por utilizar un núcleo toroidal, como los que podes obtener en fuentes de pc, o aún uno de los transformadores que tienen, creoooooo y digo creo, que cualquiera puede cumplir con los requerimientos.
Y como estamos hablando de corrientes de 20 mA aproximadamente, cualquier alambre que puedas bobinar (con esto digo que no sea tan fino como para no poder manejarlo) seguro que funciona.


----------



## arias887 (Dic 18, 2010)

Buenas muchachos...
Les cuento que este cxto funciona alas mil maravillas...
tengo 2 o 3 linternitas hechas con el mismo y van muy bien...
com corrientes de consumo que van entra los 50 y 90 mA, con 1 y 3 led's de 5mm de alto brillo...
en cuanto pueda subo las fotos para que las vean y el cxto como yo lo utilizo para que opinen y esas cosas....

No siendo mas, me despido...
Chao...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Un núcleo F29 es en realidad un valor específico, no varía de país en país, indica que tiene características inequívocas. O sea, como es probable que no lo puedas conseguir por la especificación, me inclinaría por utilizar un núcleo toroidal, como los que podes obtener en fuentes de pc, o aún uno de los transformadores que tienen, creoooooo y digo creo, que cualquiera puede cumplir con los requerimientos.
> Y como estamos hablando de corrientes de 20 mA aproximadamente, cualquier alambre que puedas bobinar (con esto digo que no sea tan fino como para no poder manejarlo) seguro que funciona.


Los Joule-Thief que yo he armado han sido hechos casi EN SU TOTALIDAD con materiales reciclados. La forma mas sencilla de conseguir los materiales es desarmando las lámparas de bajo consumo que han fallado (quemado o como les digan por ahí).
Los transistores MJE13004 (o algo así) con cápsula TO-92 que hacen el oscilador de la lámpara sirven perfectos para el oscilador de este coso...claro, si es que no está destruidos , así que hay que medirlos.
La resistencia de 1K...si tienen suerte viene adentro (solo una vez me pasó) con el resto de los componentes, y si nó....hay que comprarla.
Para el núcleo toridal, usé el toroide chiquito interno que viene en esas lámparas, solo que hay que rebobinarlo...y para eso usé cable multipar telefónico que "pedí prestado" .
Y por último...el LED...pero ese hay que comprarlo. Yo he usado blancos de 7000 mcd y rojos de 8000 mcd y andan PERFECTOS, así que no veo por que otros deberían fallar...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

eza valla  jajajjajaj me río solo de mi broma, espero que no te ofendas.
Y no se me había ocurrido usar los trafitos de las lámpara de bajo consumo, me parece perfecto, además, esos transistorsistos que tienen como conmutadores son joya. Me voy a poner a juntar en el vecindario las que tiran, mucho reciclaaaaaaaaaaaaaado (by Homero).

PD: 7000 mcd, los conseguiste acá o los compraste vía ebay o algo por el estilo?


----------



## jorger (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Un núcleo F29 es en realidad un valor específico.... creoooooo y digo creo, que cualquiera puede cumplir con los requerimientos..


 
El F29 es un material que ponen de ejemplo, vale cualquier núcleo de ferrita o ferroxcube (casi lo mismo) sin importar para nada el material del que estén hechos.
El circuito funciona con núcleo de aire incluso, pero baja el rendimiento bastante (lo he comprobado).

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> eza valla  jajajjajaj me río solo de mi broma, espero que no te ofendas.


  
No...no me ofendo....pero no entendí  (creo que tengo que seguir durmiendo )


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: 7000 mcd, los conseguiste acá o los compraste vía ebay o algo por el estilo?


Noooo...acá en San Juan, pero estimo que deben ser muy comunes en esta época, por que hace como 5 años ya había comprado LEDs rojos de 3000 mcd en Microelectrónica, así que no me llamó la atención las 7000 de este LED.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Qué feo intentar explicar una broma, pero es obvio que no la supe manifestar, ezavalla, eza valla, esa valla, ese obstáculo.

Ahora hablando del LED, tiene alguna nomenclatura como para buscarlo, porque como decís, 7000 mcd es muuuuuuucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Qué feo intentar explicar una broma, pero es obvio que no la supe manifestar, ezavalla, eza valla, esa valla, ese obstáculo.


Ok, Ok,,,,ya entendí  muy sofisticado para esta hora y luego de tener la mente seca con un avance electrónico de una moto que estoy sintetizando...


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ahora hablando del LED, tiene alguna nomenclatura como para buscarlo, porque como decís, 7000 mcd es muuuuuuucho.


No dicen nada....cuando los pedí me dijeron "tengo los normales y estos que brillan mucho más" ....hummmm...a ver....y en la caja decía en inglés algo como "7000 mcd ultra bright white LED" y no mucho mas... costaban $2.5.... ...deme DOS!!!!...y brillan como LPM!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Uhmmmmm no estarás intentando armar el reflector para llamar a Batman con esos leds no?
(entre nos, por 2.5 ...... habría que haberle comprado todos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uhmmmmm no estarás intentando armar el reflector para llamar a Batman con esos leds no?
> (entre nos, por 2.5 ...... habría que haberle comprado todos).


Jaja! Nooooo, eran para hacer una linternita a un chico conocido y que los padres dejen de gastar plata en pilas.
Sabés que si, que debería haber comprado una parva, pero cuando volví no quedaba ni la caja :enfadado: y me consolé pensando...."Naaaaa....si a mí no me gustan los LEDs blancos....LPMQLP"


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 19, 2010)

> Bonito el circuito, pero mal gastar una bateria asi, para iluminar un led . . .  que desperdicio.


No es malgastar una bateria, al contrario, es aprovechar aquellas que ya no sirven para los usos comunes...

"Si son pilas usadas y ya no sirven para hacerlo funcionar (el contro  remoto usa un led infrarojo que funciona destellando) como va a tener  energia para encender un LED en forma continua????, no crean todo lo que  sale en la RED, ademas es bueno analizar los circuitos, si bien creo  funciona, con pilas desgastadas NO TE FUNCIONARA solo con pilas en buen  estado, chauuuuuuuuuuu"
Es todo por los niveles de tensión necesarios, no porque no quede energía en las pilas.



> La energia deberian recordar no se crea ni destruye ahora no me vengan a   decir que con pilas gastadas hacen funcionar un led yd e donde sale la   energia para el LED  ji ji ji ji ji j ahora se crea en el trafo?


Si, y se puede porque aunque la tensión haya disminuido todavia tiene capacidad de entregar una corriente relativamente buena.



> realmente no me interesa discutir con gente de mala onda, y menos cuando son poseedoras de "la verdad".


A mi menos... solo cité algunos ejemplos. No fué con ánimos de ofender, es una critica constructiva. Veo que todos discuten si funciona o no, pero sin pruebas ni fundamentos.


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 21, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ok, Ok,,,,ya entendí  muy sofisticado para esta hora y luego de tener la mente seca con un avance electrónico de una moto que estoy sintetizando...
> 
> No dicen nada....cuando los pedí me dijeron "tengo los normales y estos que brillan mucho más" ....hummmm...a ver....y en la caja decía en inglés algo como "7000 mcd ultra bright white LED" y no mucho mas... costaban $2.5.... ...deme DOS!!!!...y brillan como LPM!!!!



Estimado Ezavalla..te cobraron $2,5 X CADA LED BLANCO??? mira en este sitio:

http://www.dled.com.ar/

cobran cada led blanco de 23000 mcd a solo UN PESO!!!

otra pregunta...que corriente MAXIMA soporta un circuito joule Thief? depende del transistor a usar? si quiero alimentar un led blanco de 1W (350 mA) "aguantara"?

Saludos, y FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS/AS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2010)

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado Ezavalla..te cobraron $2,5 X CADA LED BLANCO??? mira en este sitio:
> http://www.dled.com.ar/
> cobran cada led blanco de 23000 mcd a solo UN PESO!!!



Ahhhhh....claro....Pero compré dos e iba de pasada cerca de ese negocio! Cuando mande a traer de estos, tengo que comprar una parva para amortizar el flete  
De todas formas, gracias por el dato....tienen precios interesantes....


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 21, 2010)

De nada, amigo Ezavalla...si, lamentablemente, la distancia es un problema...tengo entendido que hay un distribuidor de esta empresa en Cordoba (un poco mas cerca)...saludos y felices fiestas!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Buen dato Ale, este me gustó: http://www.dled.com.ar/product/index/LED-5mm-Blanco-Frio--40000mcd--20º/?id_product=9

PD: ezavalla, esto te puede interesar http://www.dled.com.ar/information/?id_information=240


----------



## ALE777 (Ene 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Buen dato Ale, este me gustó: http://www.dled.com.ar/product/index/LED-5mm-Blanco-Frio--40000mcd--20º/?id_product=9
> 
> PD: ezavalla, esto te puede interesar http://www.dled.com.ar/information/?id_information=240



Dejo esta otra direccion de venta de LEDs, tambien muy recomendable, con buenos precios y gran variedad de productos (Lamentablemente NO SE como agregarla a la "lista de proveedores"):

http://www.casadelled.com.ar/

Al ver estos sitios es INCREIBLE las cosas que se pueden hacer con los LEDs!!!


----------



## josephzakzuk (Nov 17, 2011)

bueno es que he tratado de hacer un joule thief pero sehun los esquemas que estan en internet siempre piden un transistor especifico como en 2n2222, esetransistor no lo tengo lo que quiero saber es si puedo usar cualquier otro transistor porque intente hacer el mje 13001 y no me funciono

aquie esta la hoja de datos 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/173514/UTC/MJE13001.html

les agradecere su ayuda


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2011)

No, algunos transistores son para aplicaciones especificas, y para hacer un JT necesitas uno de proposito gral

Como lo son : BC547, 2N3904, 2SC1815Y, ammm y son los unicos que he probado y tambien he intentado con otros y no me ha jalado 

en fin.

Saludos


----------



## josephzakzuk (Nov 17, 2011)

Gracias por responder , disculpa es posible con el tip41? Segun la hoja de datos es para aplicacion de switching ¿esto sirve?

Gracias!


----------



## faacuunndoo (Nov 17, 2011)

El bc548 también!


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 1, 2012)

Hola:

He hecho un Joules Thief, ese circuito para encender un LED con una pila de 1.5V, con un trafo toroidal, resistor, cerámico y transistor. No tengo el 2N3904 y usé un BC547; por otro lado el circuito lo hice con un cerámico de 10nF en paralelo con el resistor de 1K (era el que tenia), puesto que en general al circuito lo encuentro siempre con ese cerámico en vario sitios. El transmormador lo hice con 10 vueltas pues es el límite físico; supongo con cables más finos podria hacerlo con más vueltas.
El LED brilla con una pila de1.5V pero tampco brilla tanto como se ve en algunas fotos publicadas sobre el circuito funcionando.

Lo he sacado de aquí:http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/05/12/como-hacer-un-joule-thief/

Mis consultas son:

1) Puede ser que deba usar el 2N3904 sí o sí?
2) Si armo el transformador con más vueltas, mejora el circuito?
3) Si le quito el capacitor mencionado directamente no funciona, como es posible que a otros les funcione sin ese componente?

Gracias


----------



## incubadora (Ene 1, 2012)

Al parecer el 2N3904 y el BC547 tienen ganancias distintas, ese puede ser el problema, intenta con el 2N3904.


----------



## Randy (Ene 1, 2012)

de que color es tu toroide?
Jamas lo he visto con el dichoso capacitor,
Esta el LED correctamente polarizado?
con las vueltas solo varias la frecuencia de operacion.
El transformador esta bien hecho? 
Verifica que estes conectado las terminales correctas
de que color es el LED?
Saludos


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 2, 2012)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> de que color es tu toroide?
> Jamas lo he visto con el dichoso capacitor,
> Esta el LED correctamente polarizado?
> con las vueltas solo varias la frecuencia de operacion.
> ...



Es el color común de los toroides, gris oscuro casi negro.
Si el LEd blanco no estuviera correctamente polarizado directamente no encenderia.
supongo que si el transformador está mal hecho directamente no funciona. recien probe con uno con 20 vueltas y nada, ni andaba.


----------



## Randy (Ene 2, 2012)

http://www.bigclive.com/joule.htm


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2012)

Amigo, para obtener una oscilacion el transformador debe invertir la señal, prueba intercambiar los terminales de uno de los devanados entre si. Veras que una posicion funciona y en la otra no obtendras resultados.
Ademas que valor de relacion de transformacion usas?.


----------



## jorger (Ene 2, 2012)

Prueba con otro toroide porque los pequeñitos no funcionan demasiado bien..
También prueba a poner con condensador de polyester de 33nF (código 332) en paralelo con la resistencia, eso mejora en la mayoría de los casos (en otros empeora).Olvídate de los cerámicos.

Algo importante, aumenta el nº de vueltas.Randy dice que la frecuencia varía, eso es cierto pero no solo eso, la inductancia de la bobina aumenta y con ello da mayor tensión de salida.Prueba a poner 40 vueltas.

Un saludo.


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 2, 2012)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Prueba con otro toroide porque los pequeñitos no funcionan demasiado bien..
> También prueba a poner con condensador de polyester de 33nF (código 332) en paralelo con la resistencia, eso mejora en la mayoría de los casos (en otros empeora).Olvídate de los cerámicos.
> 
> Algo importante, aumenta el nº de vueltas.Randy dice que la frecuencia varía, eso es cierto pero no solo eso, la inductancia de la bobina aumenta y con ello da mayor tensión de salida.Prueba a poner 40 vueltas.
> ...




Ok, probaré. Adjunto fotos de lo que hice, ahi se ve que brilla aun con una vieja recargable de NiCad con 0.6V. Parece que brilla mucho pero es por la sensibilidad de la cámara.

Saludos





			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Prueba con otro toroide porque los pequeñitos no funcionan demasiado bien..
> También prueba a poner con condensador de polyester de 33nF (código 332) en paralelo con la resistencia, eso mejora en la mayoría de los casos (en otros empeora).Olvídate de los cerámicos.
> 
> Algo importante, aumenta el nº de vueltas.Randy dice que la frecuencia varía, eso es cierto pero no solo eso, la inductancia de la bobina aumenta y con ello da mayor tensión de salida.Prueba a poner 40 vueltas.
> ...



Como les decia, con el transformador de 10 vueltas no funcionaba sin el condensador en paralelo con el resistor. Inclusive bajé a 7 vueltas y el brillo era similar. Pero se me ocurrió usando cable más fino, que ocupa menos lugar, usar el mismo toro pero con 15 vueltas. Brillaba igual hasta que se me ocurrió probar con distintos capacitores...apenas le quité el que estaba conectado, el LED empezó a brillar tanto que ni se puede mirar de frente sin encandilarse.

Asi que, resumiendo: transformador del tamaño de la foto que incluí en otra de las respuestas, 15 vueltas de cable bien fino, BC548, resistor de 820 ohms (simplemente no tengo ninguno de 1K), el led blanco de alto brillo...y con 1.5V consume menos de 10mA. Probé con una vieja pila agotada, hasta 1 V brilla bien, luego hasta 0.8V es aceptable, mas abajo ya casi no brilla, pero esto no me preocupa.

Se puede hacer una linterna con una alcalina que prácticamente siempre tendrá brillo suficiente para zafar de alguna situación.

saludos y gracias por la paciencia, feliz 2012.


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 2, 2012)

Aquí se las dejo. Ilumina muy bien. La pila está soldada pues apuesto a que durará muchos años allí.

Saludos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Oct 23, 2012)

Les comento que yo he realizado varios de estos Joule Thief y por supuesto que funcionan. De hecho los he realizado con nucleo de aire, con bobinas planas (impresas en el pcb), con filtros de linea de fuente conmutada (aca les llaman burritos) con bobinados multiples, con nucleos en forma de varilla, muchos de ellos muy pequeños. La resistencia en la base del transistor no es siempre necesaria. La falla mas comun es invertir los cables del bobinado secundario. Hay algunos toroides que son de polvo de hierro y esos no los pude hacer trabajar. Simpre use transistores MPS2222 (por que tenia 200) pero casi cualquier transistor sirve. Jugando jugando pude encender una lampara de esas florecentes (sin la balastra claro) aunque no con mucho brillo. Es un circuito divertido, funciona incluso con pilas tipo boton y baterias caseras (ya saben un limon con laminas de cobre y aluminio incrustadas y cosas asi). Otra cosa que me gusto es que parece sacarle el maximo brillo al LED sin quemarlo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2012)

juanministrador dijo:


> Otra cosa que me gusto es que parece sacarle el maximo brillo al LED sin quemarlo.



seria interesante comprender ese concepto y por que ocurre.

digo , por que con CC si uno le quiere sacar maximo brillo acorta su vida util  y no poco .
yo venia de un tema que me ha quemado ya varias linternitas chinas.
en el cual No tengo problemas con la Vcc (se dispone de 3v o 4,5v )
quizas sea por el tema de manejar al led por pulsos ........no se.


----------



## rva1945 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola:

Hace unos meses hice mi Joules Thief, que ha terminado siendo una pequeña linterna que cabe dentro de un frasquito donde venian los rollos de fotografia.

Al no tener alambre barnizado, utilicé 2 cables finitos con su conductor de distintos colores, asi es fácil armar el transformador.

Y como se ve en las fotos, hasta con 0.6V de alimentación funciona (o sea, ideal para estirar un poco la vida útil de las baterias gastadas):

https://picasaweb.google.com/105403795492677221295/JoulesThiefFlashlight?authkey=Gv1sRgCKHoqcOZnOrohQE


Saludos
Robert


----------



## eskor_fdr (Mar 26, 2013)

rva1945 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Hace unos meses hice mi Joules Thief, que ha terminado siendo una pequeña linterna que cabe dentro de un frasquito donde venian los rollos de fotografia.
> 
> ...



Buenas, cuantas vueltas le diste al toroide ? Y el transistor usaste el modelo de ese esquematico ?


----------



## rva1945 (Mar 26, 2013)

Si mal no recuerdo usé un BC548. Cuando regrese a casa me fijo.

Mirá, busca en google, hay varios ejemplos, inc luyen la cantidad de vueltas y cómo armar el "transformadorcito".


Saludos


----------



## julioDJ (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola miren tengo estos transistores: d882, 8050, 78L05, TL431, A1270, 13003, bc 548, c945 todos reciclados de distintos componentes... queria saber si alguno de estos puede servir o tengo que comprar un 2n3904 porque es muy caro el envio hasta aqui de esos componentes... gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola.
Mira aquí:
http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html#80
http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html#81A
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hell_fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Tal vez formule mal mi pregunta, esta fue a dar a algun lugar muy extraño aqui va con mayor detalle.
Supongo que este circuito es un oscilador de lo que llaman "oscilador de bloqueo",  el primario del transformador (digamos el que va al colector) induce en el secundario (el de la base) un voltaje que polariza inversamente la base haciendo que este se corte. mi duda es como se calcula la frecuencia, como se calcula la r de base, como se elije el transistor, como saber la coriente de colector. alguien tiene documentos, pdfs, paginas web para estos osciladores. El de la imagen tiene el mismo principio de funcionamiento?


----------



## el anciano (Feb 8, 2014)

joradom dijo:


> bueno, el circuito parece q funciona... sino, basta ver el video para convencerse. Lo que entiendo es que las bobinas estan montadas como un auto-transformador, que se van retroalimentando, hasta tener tension suficiente para q el transistor deje pasar la corriente, entonces el led recibe un pulso.
> 
> cierto que no he probado todavia el circuito en "real" pero consegui hacerlo funcionar en el simulador (LTspice IV), y se ve perfectamente la forma de las señales (en las bobinas y en la led).
> 
> salu2


 
http://genteconconciencia.es/blog/?p=8309

Efectivamente funciona

saludos



elmo2 dijo:


> el circuito funciona perfectamente bien...
> yo ya he armado varios con buenos rsultados...
> 
> lo mas importante para que este circuito funcione es la forma en que conectas las terminales del transformador... pues debes conectar el inicio de una bobina con el final de la otra... si conectas los inicios de las dos bobinas, el circuito no funciona...


 

ASie es, se debe conectar en contrafase


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2014)

yo arme unos cuantos,pero no me convence,mucho consumo


----------



## el anciano (Feb 8, 2014)

pero si se fijan es posible que con un puente de diodos se pueda cargar una batería  AA recargable...

lo probarè y comentarè..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2014)

si algo asi ,mira aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/alimentador-emergencia-pilas-celulares-gps-cortes-luz-110230/
mas que para cargar sirve para encender el aparato en caso de emergencias


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola, al último que hice le puse una bobina recuperada de un televisor (creo que se llama de choke) cuyo código es LF-303 es lo que mejor funcionó.
En cuanto a la resistencia de base la reemplacé por un diodo FR104 (sugerencia de SSTC), y el rendimiento subió mucho, aunque debo decir que le llegue a colocar hasta 7 series de 2 leds cada una y funcionó muy bién pero luego de usarlo en eso, ya he tenido que cambiar dos  2N3904 y un PN2222 porque parece que no les dio el cuero ante tanta demanda, por lo que pienso (dentro de mi ignorancia) que podría poner una resistencia de bajo valor entre el fr104 y la base (47 ohmios tal vez).
Esto es si sigo usando ese tipo de transistores, porque para mayor corriente sé que puedo usar un  Tip41c o mejor aun un 2N3055 y no tendría más problemas.
Lo que pasa es que me niego a  comprar transistores solo para experimentos.
En cambio tengo mucho material de reciclado.


----------



## vrainom (Mar 6, 2014)

Saludos p p p. Concuerdo contigo, lo más adecuado es utilizar una resistencia que limite la corriente en la base del transistor. ¿De qué valor exactamente? Ahi está el detalle, depende de varios factores: el voltaje de la batería, la relación entre las vueltas del inductor y del bobinado de bias (el que va a la base del transistor) y la corriente máxima que puede manejar el transistor.

Ahora viene lo "tedioso":

El voltaje máximo que se aplica a la base del transistor (Vbb) es igual al voltaje de la batería (Vbat) más el voltaje reflejado en la bobina de bias, que es el voltaje de la batería entre el número de vueltas del inductor por el número de vueltas de la bobina de bias ((Vbat/NL)*Nbias).

Suponiendo que usas un 2n3904 cuya corriente máxima de colector Icmax es de 200ma continuos, calculamos la corriente de base Ib para una saturación dura de un 10% de la corriente de colector, entonces Ib = Icmax/10 = 20ma. Si estás utilizando una batería fresca entonces Vbat=1.5v. Si el número de vueltas de los dos bobinados es igual, Vbb = Vbat + Vbat = 3v, entonces la resistencia de base Rb = Vbb - Vebo / Ib = 3-.6v/20ma = 120 Ohms, donde Vebo es el voltaje emisor-base que necesita el transistor para comenzar a conducir.

Rb ~= 120 ohms, un valor mucho más bajo puede acortar la vida del transistor, mientras más bajo más rápido fallará.


----------



## el anciano (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola p p p, esta muy bien lo que mencionas, una resistencia de bajo valor en la base da solución a ese problemita, prueba con una de 100 Ω, y vas bajando a medida que hagas tus mediciones, sin embargo a mi me sucedió que con un transistor 2N2222 se me calentaba y por ello decidì usar un tip41C con una resistencia de 20Ω a la base y funcionó muy bien.

Saludos...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2014)

vrainom dijo:


> Saludos p p p. Concuerdo contigo, lo más adecuado es utilizar una resistencia que limite la corriente en la base del transistor. ¿De qué valor exactamente? Ahi está el detalle, depende de varios factores: el voltaje de la batería, la relación entre las vueltas del inductor y del bobinado de bias (el que va a la base del transistor) y la corriente máxima que puede manejar el transistor.
> 
> Ahora viene lo "tedioso":
> 
> ...



Hola vrainom, es la primera vez que recibo datos específico de como calcular los componentes, debo aclarar que salvo el código de colores de resistencias y conocer la diferencia entre serie paralelo o anti paralelo, no se mucho más, así que todos esos cálculos me resultan difíciles de entender, pero quiero aprender a realizarlos, porque la idea es poder resolver esto por las mías pero al ver ....
"Ib = 3-.6v/20ma = 120 Ohms," lo que entiendo es 6x20 = 120  aunque sé que no lo es pero no comprendo el modo de llegar a esos 120ohms,por ejemplo la batería tiene 1,30v... como saco el valor de la resistencia, y por último...¿mantengo el diodo fr104?
Desde ya muchas gracias por responder.

Saludos

Pd: Tengo varios toroides hechos con diferentes tipos de relación entre bobinados y todos me han funcionado, pero la bobina de choke, (ha resultado lo mejor),  se ve claramente sus bobinas son  iguales y tras medir su resistencia me dan lo mismo, así que tienen igual cantidad de vueltas.


----------



## vrainom (Mar 7, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> "Ib = 3-.6v/20ma = 120 Ohms," lo que entiendo es 6x20 = 120 aunque sé que no lo es perono comprendo el modo de llegar a esos 120ohms,por ejemplo la batería tiene 1,30v... como saco el valor de la resistencia, y por último...¿mantengo el diodo fr104?
> Desde ya muchas gracias por responder.
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Saludos p p p. Me disculpo si te confundí con la ecuación en mi post anterior, déjame aclarar:

Rb = (Vbb - Vebo) / Ib

Sustituyendo con los valores de mi post anterior:

Rb = (3v - .6v) / .02A
Rb = 2.4 / .02 = 120 ohms

Esto con un voltaje de batería de 1.5v porque el inductor en este circuito funciona como un autotransformador elevador y el voltaje que alimenta la base del transistor es entonces el voltaje de la batería sumado al voltaje generado en el bobinado que alimenta al transistor. Si ambos bobinados tienen mismo número de vueltas entonces el voltaje que alimenta la base es el doble del voltaje de la batería.



Usando una batería de 1.3v si ambos bobinados tienen el mismo número de vueltas entonces el voltaje en el bobinado del transistor será de 2.6v, menos los ~.6v entre base y emisor que requiere el transistor para quedar polarizado entonces la diferencia de voltaje entre la base y el bobinado es:

2.6v - .6v = 2v.

Este es el voltaje que utilizamos para calcular la resistencia de base:

2v / 20ma = 100 ohms.

Este valor es para no estresar mucho al transistor, como tú has visto hasta sin resistencia funciona, pero el transistor falla rápidamente.

No te recomendaría que dejes el diodo en el circuito porque tiene su propia caída de tensión y sumada a la caída de tensión base-emisor cuando baje el voltaje de la batería no va a permitir que el circuito funcione.



> debo aclarar que salvo el código de colores de resistencias y conocer la diferencia entre serie paralelo o anti paralelo, no se mucho más, así que todos esos cálculos me resultan difíciles de entender,



No te preocupes, nadie nace sabiendo, todos pasamos por esa etapa, pero con curiosidad, entusiasmo y recursos como este magnífico foro no hay límites


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola Vrainom, creo que lo voy entendiendo.
Ejemplifico con otro valor para sacar dudas: si la batería tiene 1,10V el cálculo sería (ante igual número de espiras) 1,1V+1,1V = 2,2V    luego 2,2V – 0,6V = 1,6V   y  1,6V/0,02Ω =  80Ω


Ahora deduciendo, si la relación de espiras es 2 a 1 o sea 10 en el primario y 20 en el secundario.
¿El cálculo sería este? …1,1V + 2,2V= 3,3 luego 3,3 - 0,6 = 2,7 / 0,02 = 135 (redondeando 150)
Desde ya muchas gracias por responder y por la paciencia.

PD: Por supuesto no hay nada que perdonar.


Saludos


----------



## vrainom (Mar 7, 2014)

¡Exacto! Ahora, déjame aprovechar para agregar un poco más. Cuando el transistor deja de conducir el flujo magnético que comienza a caer en el inductor hace que el voltaje a través de este se invierta hasta alcanzar unas decenas de volts, pero como está alimentando los leds, estos topan el voltaje de salida. Pero en el bobinado de bias, que si recordamos refleja el voltaje de salida, el voltaje también se invierte, pero no hay nada que haga topar el aumento de voltaje negativo excepto... el voltaje de ruptura inverso de base del transistor, lo cual puede llegar a estresarlo.

Se pueden hacer dos cosas para atajar esto: Una es disminuyendo la relación entre los bobinados para que el voltaje reflejado sea menor, y el otro es colocar tu diodo fr104 en antiparalelo entre la base y el emisor del transistor para que absorba el voltaje negativo. O ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 7, 2014)

*PPP* te dije que el diodo ayudaria, que mejore tu rendimiento. NO que podías cargarlo de led para eso tienes que colocar el doble de vueltas y colocar los led en red...



Los mejores resultados se obtienen en alta frecuencia o sea teniendo menores vueltas en el núcleo en tu caso no es favorable un núcleo abierto si vas a colocar muchos led (choke de RF) en ese caso es mejor una toroide


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola vrainom, me alegra haber acertado y ya que entonces tengo una herramienta para sacar mis cálculos, ahora tengo que elaborar un poco esta nueva información. Muchísimas gracias.

A ti SSTC debo decirte que me dejé llevar por la ignorancia y el entusiasmo, (¿qué combinación no?)  De todos modos esto para mí ha sido muy fructífero (me encuentro sacando un cálculo que ni pensaba hace poco, así como tampoco esperaba sacarle jugo a una batería AAA como lo vengo haciendo desde hace varios días.
El usar el FR104 fue parte de todo esto, ya que me dio ánimo para seguir probando, así que algunos transistores más o menos son irrelevantes, además murieron peleando y no en el olvido del cinturón ecológico. Por lo cual te agradezco cada sugerencia.
Y hablando de sugerencias, volveré a los toroides, pero en una relación de espiras un poco más estrecha ( por lo último que aprendí ) y conectaré los diodos en red, aunque esa disposición me intriga…..
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

SI tienes un *2N3055* y una *toroide* grande del filtro de salida de una fuente ATX de PC 

mira este video:


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola SSTC, ese es el primer video que vi, luego vi 3 o 4 más, incluso vi uno “LADRON DE JULIOS O JOULES MAS COLOR” el cual es impresionante por lo claro,  así que "aTube Catcher" de por medio y poniendo pausas lo llevé a cab.
Pero aún con lo poco que sé 1K de resistencia me parecía una barbaridad, por eso lo del FR104  fue un gran progreso ya que he leído bastante sobre características de leds y dentro de mi razonamiento no cabe encender una pieza así para  iluminar, y por otra parte utilizar para su "protección" un elemento que hace exactamente lo contrario ….. y sobredimensionado.

Con respecto al 2N3055, se que por ese lado viene la solución de todo, así como una parcial vendría del tip41c  pero como lo comenté algunos post arriba, por ahora me arreglo con lo que tengo reciclado (toroides para hacer dulce) pero ese transistor no lo tengo de hecho por allí leí que casi cualquier transistor sirve y tengo destripados televisores fuentes ATX y motherboards etc. Así que me arreglaré con lo que tengo (el 2N3904 y el PN2222 que me quedan).
Como habrás visto en las fotos que puse en el otro tópico, utilice una linterna de las chinas para hacer pruebas porque me dije que siendo 200 ma  la corriente máxima soportada por la base, 180 ma estaba dentro de lo razonable pero claro… no sabía el resto de las variables a contemplar.
Luego basado en la misma ignorancia, le conecté 7 series de 2 led, por eso el transistoricidio ..., y en un momento de poca lucidez y ya que tenía varios thief hechos quise conectar los 14 leds como estaban a otro  thief, pero no le quite el que tenía, o sean que puse 2  joules thief en cascada. 
_Para el que quiera tener una idea de lo que pasa_ le diré que funciona como un flash de cámara, enciende bruscamente y  se apaga lo hace una vez más y lo mismo, luego no enciende más, o sea que *no lo hagan*.
Pero ahora tendré más cuidado en el agregado de leds y aplicaré la conexión en red (que por cierto la he googleado para ver cómo funciona y no encuentro nada por el momento).
Bueno quise comentar algunos datos obtenidos pero me he extendido bastante, así que un gran abrazo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

el destello tiene que ver con el capacitor que se va cargando a 12Volts y va en crecimiento y cuando se conecta imagínate lo que pasa el mio llego a 45Vcc cargado en un capacitor de 3200µF es un oscilador de bloqueo tienes que buscarlo así o como:

Oscilador de Bloqueo 

 yo lo encontré en un libro antiguo que tenia un montonaso de circuitos para armar


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 8, 2014)

Lo estoy buscando.

Saludos.

En cuanto a la red,¿ te refiere por ejemplo a esto a esto?


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 9, 2014)

Holas yo hice uno pequeñito para 2 leds. Use un filtro de linea como transformador. El transistor es un SS8050 y lleva un diodo 1N4148 para rectificar la salida  y un capacitor de 1uF. Con eso me dio un poco mas de brillo. Ademas le puse un popote para que diera la pinta de catodo frío. Se veia coqueto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Lo estoy buscando.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> En cuanto a la red,¿ te refiere por ejemplo a esto a esto?



*SIP* a eso me refería lo que hace es mejorar las distribución por si hay uno que consuma mas que otro 



porque en la placa dice *juanito Kits*


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola SSTC:
*SIP a eso me refería lo que hace es mejorar las distribución por si hay uno que consuma mas que otro*
Muy cierto:
 Sabes que luego de desconectar la batería y con la energía residual todos los led tardan en descargarse, pero esto no es nada, si rozaba algun conductor por accidente el primer led de la linea de 7 series me daba flashazos y si me apresuraba a desconectarlos de la bornera he tenido chispazos.
Ahora luego de desconectar le mando un led en paralelo a los ya conectados para acelerar el proceso... en realidad podría usar una resistencia, pero con el led puedo ver el proceso.
Estoy en poner los led en red pero me va a llevar un rato porque quiero aprovechar que ya tengo la mitad de las conecciones hechas.

Saludos

PD: _porque en la placa dice juanito Kits_....   será que encontró el nicho comercial.
PD2: acabo de darme cuenta que es una pavada ya que afortunadamente puse todos los + de un lado y los - del otro.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 9, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> *SIP* a eso me refería lo que hace es mejorar las distribución por si hay uno que consuma mas que otro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por que me llamo Juan... Jejeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2014)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Por que me llamo Juan... Jejeje



tienes el diagrama con los datos *???*


----------



## vrainom (Mar 10, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> en tu caso no es favorable un núcleo abierto si vas a colocar muchos led (choke de RF) en ese caso es mejor una toroide



Yo creo que es al revés, en el caso de un convertidor boost como este lo ideal es un núcleo que tenga entrehierro, porque la transferencia de energía no es instantánea, y esta se "almacena" en el entrehierro hasta el período de transferencia. Sugiero un núcleo como estos:



En este tipo de núcleos el flujo magnético está parcialmente contenido por los discos pero también fluye a través del aire entre sus extremos (entrehierro), y tiene la ventaja de que es facilísimo de bobinar. La desventaja es que al ser un núcleo abierto produce más interferencia electromagnética (ruido eléctrico). Probablemente los encuentres para reciclaje en los circuitos de algunas lámparas ahorradoras.

Edición: Si entienden inglés o si se quieren aventurar a usar el traductor de google este par de páginas están muy interesantes. La primera contiene cálculos sobre el funcionamiento de un convertidor boost/flyback y el segundo es sobre el funcionamiento y diseño de un circuito como el de este hilo.
Flyback converter for dummies
Single cell LED flashlight


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Inventariando material de mi último cirujeo, rescato 4 transistores de mismo encapsulado pero de mayor porte estaban en una placa de televisor viejísima y parece que a la intemperie, en lo borroneado alcanzo a leer *C2331*, urgente googleo y me encuentro que tiene:
 mayor Vebo (8V       contra     6V     del 2N3904),
 mayor Ic     (700 ma contra   200ma del 2N3904).

Ya probé uno y funciona muy bien y eso que lo puse sin recalcular la resistencia de base que de  165Ω pasará a 35,71 por redondeo 39Ω , menos energía disipada en calor posibilidad de conectar más leds etc.
Lo comento porque se puede agregar a la lista de transistores para este proyecto.

Los que se comentan aquí bc547, BC548 ,2N2222, BC338, BC549, PS2222A,2SC1815Y.
2N4401: 
La diferencia es que este lo puedo recomendar por experiencia propia, no olvidar *C2331*

Saludos

PD: Ojo, la configuración de los terminales es distinta,en los 2N3904 es E B C, en los C2331 la configuración es E C B, o sea que hay que intercambiar los terminales 2 y 3.

PD2: Hola vrainom con tus recomendaciones sobre resistencias he vuelto a los toroides con muy buenos resultados pero de esos nucleos tengo así que como mi ladrón es modular, también los probaré (previo rebobinado).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Inventariando material de mi último cirujeo, rescato 4 transistores de mismo encapsulado pero de mayor porte estaban en una placa de televisor viejísima y parece que a la intemperie, en lo borroneado alcanzo a leer *C2331*, urgente googleo y me encuentro que tiene:
> mayor Vebo (8V       contra     6V     del 2N3904),
> mayor Ic     (700 ma contra   200ma del 2N3904).
> 
> ...



una pregunta *PPP* es* 2SC2331* o *KSC2331*

es como el que esta en la imagen:



No problem!! *vrainom*, write english and read web


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola SSTC, Lo que dice en el único legible (parece que estuvieron al sol), es "C2331" y debajo "Y-430"
misma cantidad de caracteres en ambas líneas y no hay espacio para más, pero sospecho que es el KSC2331.
Con ese código (C2331)no lo encontré, pero físicamente es idéntico y los pines tienen la misma configuración.
Hay por allí algun dato de un C2331Y, ese debe ser seguro, pero no hay más datos.

PD: acabo de corregir mi respuesta, tengo el datashhet del 2SC2331 y el formato no me coincide, así que debe ser el *KSC2331*


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 10, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> tienes el diagrama con los datos *???*



Claro SSTC.

Es el diagrama tipico del Joule thief. En donde usualmente se conecta el diodo agrego un diodo 1n4148 en serie y un capacitor de 1µF  en paralelo y, por supuesto ambos LED's. Ademas un fragmento de popote (pajilla creo que tambien se le llama). En lugar del transformador uso un filtro de linea que por aca consigo como en 0.5Dlls. Como ya habia dicho el transistor es un SS8050. Ah si, uso clips marca ACCO como terminales para conectar la pila. Se pueden soldar con estaño y cautin. La resistencia si mal no recuerdo es de 470Ω.

En la foto se ve el mini toroide con sus bobinitas por la parte interna del S0513.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola EME_JuanAndrade, está muy elegante tu thief, y está muy bueno eso de usar ese filtro, pero a menos que ese transistor ya los hubieras tenido,  por la intensidad que maneja me parece que está sobredimensionado para encender solo 2 leds y eso se debe sentir en el precio.

Imagínate que los 2 más populares son el In3904 y el 2N2222, el primero maneja 200 ma y el segundo 600 ma, mientras que el tuyo maneja 1,5A .

Por otra parte debe estar muy bueno para conectarle hasta 25 leds que es lo que se comenta sobre este circuito, y es una alternativa al 2N3055 que ya me parece enorme y debe ser aún más caro.
Repito, muy elegante, y tenemos un transistor más para la lista.
Saludos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 11, 2014)

Gracias Amigo P P P.

El SS8050 es bastante barato (apenas 15 centavos de dolar). Es al menos tan barato como lo BC5xx, 2N3904 y los MPS2222 (clones del 2N2222), al menos en donde vivo. Lo he encontrado en casi cada aparato de origen chino que he reparado asi que debe ser bastante común. Lo compro en AG Electronica. Tambien con similares prestaciones estan el S8050, MPS8050 y SC8050 entre otros.

P.D. Acabo de checar los precios y el 2N2222 aca me cuesta casi 1 dolar.

Respecto a conectarle 25 leds... Prenderlos, los prende, pero muuy bajito, yo creo que para eso si necesitariamos un nucleo mas grande, quisa un filtro de linea de fuente conmutada pudiera servir.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 11, 2014)

Entonces congratulaciones...
y como antes dije un nuevo codigo para la lista.
En cuanto a leds, el toroide no necesita ser pequeño ya que los leds (al ser muchos) ocupan suficiente espacio como para ocultarlo en el diseño.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 17, 2014)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Gracias Amigo P P P.
> 
> El SS8050 es bastante barato (apenas 15 centavos de dolar). Es al menos tan barato como lo BC5xx, 2N3904 y los MPS2222 (clones del 2N2222), al menos en donde vivo. Lo he encontrado en casi cada aparato de origen chino que he reparado asi que debe ser bastante común.



estoy de acuerdo el *SS8050* en si es mas barato que el *2N2222*. Por ejemplo el *SS8050* lo pago $3°° y el *2N2222* me sale $9°° (pesos argentinos)

en ese sentido vale la pena el pago otro ejemplo que doy es el *TIP2955* que es mas potente que los otros cuesta $6°°


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 18, 2014)

Ahora se podría  buscar el mas barato de todos para un solo led, no estoy en casa pero creo que tengo como 50 unidades de  c3198 (si no me equivoco el código) los vi a 2 o 3 centavos de dollar.
Voy a buscar alguno y probaré.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola, como me había comprometido he hecho las pruebas con el C3198, y funciona correctamente.
En realidad lo que buscaba era obtener resultados con las piezas más baratas que fuera posible,
pero luego de la clase magistral del Dr. Zoidberg *"Queres hacer un Joule Thief y solo tenes dinero para un caramelo????"*.... esto es solo para cumplir.   

Saludos.


----------

